# Need advice on my rig for 1440p streaming



## bengilbertuk (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Guys

Recently upgraded one of my monitors to a 1440p korean screen. Tried to stream last night at 1440p and my PC basically took a dump 

My specs :

i7 4770k
8gb Ram
MSI G45 Z87 Board
MSI GTX670 OC
Samsung Evo 250gb
Qnix Qx2710 27" Running at 2560x1440 96hz
Dell u2311h 23" Running at 1920x1080 60hz

My question here is should I upgrade my GTX670 to something more beefy like a 780ti and if so would I see a big improvement for streaming? Is there anything else from my spec that I would need to upgrade?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 16, 2014)

What are you trying to stream


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

What are you using to stream? Shadowplay? I recommend not trying to stream in 1440p, because most people watching your stream won't even be able to watch your stream realtime, as it will be using a lot of bandwidth which a lot of watchers don't have.

Also your PC is trying to encode FAR too many pixels. It also depends on how you're doing the encoding (I don't know what program you're encoding with). If you're using Open broadcaster I can give you specific details on how to not kill your PC while broadcasting. You'll need to start by scaling down to a lower resolution, but not too far as text appears horribly broken when you downscale. Streaming on 1440p is just not practical (I do it daily, and suffer these things).

Most streaming encoding is done by the CPU unless you're using Shadowplay or NVENC, in which case a 670 running games on high settings on 1440p is not a good idea. You should be using CPU encoding instead.


----------



## bengilbertuk (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey thanks for the reply

I'm streaming using OBS. That would be great if I could see your settings.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Hurrah for an OBS user!

I take is as you're twitch streaming?

You'll want to downscale your resolution to around 1.5x which is something like 900p? (720p is perfect half scaling, but it completely pixellates text in every video).  It's also worth setting the filter from Bilinear to 32x

You also want to set your encode to x264, and set the options to veryfast. Ensure CBR is checked and what not, and set your audio to around 128kbps.

You'll also want to set your bitrate and buffer to 4000/4500Mbps.
It's also worth testing it at 30FPS stream rate and 60FPS, as you might find a 30FPS video is very acceptable.

I'm at work, but I can do a screenshot dump of all my settings, which give me no lag in games maxed out while I'm streaming. It's all done by my CPU, however yours is a little more powerful (4 more threads), so make sure you enable multi-core processing. You might even be able to get away with a slightly better encoding method with that many threads.

Just ensure you're not encoding with the GPU, having x264 selected should ensure the CPU is used instead.
Also bare in mind physics effect in game cause problems, you may find you have to lower some CPU specific settings in order to not tank your framerate.


----------



## bengilbertuk (Jun 16, 2014)

Brilliant thanks for the reply. Ill try those settings tonight see how I get on.

Thanks Rcoon


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

bengilbertuk said:


> Brilliant thanks for the reply. Ill try those settings tonight see how I get on.
> 
> Thanks Rcoon



If you need any specifics later you're welcome to PM me and drop on the teamspeak server.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bengilbertuk (Jun 17, 2014)

Tried the settings yesterday and they worked a treat. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 17, 2014)

What do you stream? I might be interested in subscribing


----------



## bengilbertuk (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a bit of a rookie streamer at the moment! Used to stream LoL on and off now i'm streaming a game called Archeage that's currently in alpha (really good game btw). Here is the link if your passing by   www.twitch.tv/testietv


----------

